# WTB R32 OEM Brake Ducts



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

I am looking for the brake ducts that connect from the front splitter to the under tray


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You can now buy them new from the heritage programme as they very expensive & discontinued. Used sets very hard to find


----------

